# lionfish



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

ok i have just bought some lionfish but stupid me didnt research it properly, will they be compatible with my blue tang and clown?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What species is it?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

saint said:


> ok i have just bought some lionfish but stupid me didnt research it properly, will they be compatible with my blue tang and clown?


Clown Tang or Clownfish? What tpye of clownfish and what size? What size tank?

And as Cody asked, what type and size of Lionfish?


----------

